
Why chatbots are so disruptive - jonbaer
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/16/why-chatbots-are-so-disruptive/
======
cocktailpeanuts
Venturebeat has been a little bit over the top trying to make this "bot" thing
happen for some reason.

If some blogger can say something is "disruptive" even before it succeeds, it
probably it isn't disruptive.

I've never seen any successful disruptive company that everyone knew as being
"disruptive" before they succeeded, not to mention companies or founders who
call themselves "disruptive".

------
waterphone
They aren't. There's nothing new about them, and they're just as much of a
disappointing gimmick toy as they always were.

